# concertmaster



## pcnog11 (Nov 14, 2016)

This person is usually the first violin principle that sits on the first row of the violin section close to the conductor. For obvious reasons, this person play a key role in the performance. My question is that, do you think this person can make the conductor's job easier. If the conductor and concertmaster do not get along, how does this impact the piece of music and the overall orchestra performance?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

pcnog11 said:


> This person is usually the first violin principle that sits on the first row of the violin section close to the conductor. For obvious reasons, this person play a key role in the performance. My question is that, do you think this person can make the conductor's job easier. If the conductor and concertmaster do not get along, how does this impact the piece of music and the overall orchestra performance?


Here in Holland we had Jaap van Zweden, I think the most famous one.
Our public television made a documentary about this question, I will look if I can find for all to watch.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

In the US, the concertmaster is sometimes paid more than the conductor.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

The concertmaster will usually set the bowing and articulation of the strings. Bow markings are not always written in the score, and besides, sometimes the concertmaster and/or conductor may want to change the bowings and articulation for a different interpretation.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Concertmaster, a master of his instrument, leader, and diplomat.

Glenn Dicterow of NYPO immediately comes to mind as a good influence for over three decades. :tiphat:

Related:

https://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/25/...usses-leaving-new-york-philharmonic.html?_r=0

https://music.usc.edu/glenn-dicterow/


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

...and in England is called the Leader

...and the Berlin Philharmonic has 3 First Concertmasters (currently 1 Pole, 1 Anglo/Japanese and 1 American - who replaced an Israeli!) and 1 Concertmaster (who is actually #4 in the hierarchy.) Most of the time just one of the First Concertmasters is present, occasionally two.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The conductor/concertmaster relationship is one of most important in the orchestra, and a new music director is well within his rights to seek a new CM if they don't see eye to eye. The CM is especially important when a guest conductor comes to town -- and best represents the orchestra to and before the conductor (for instance, by eye contact during a rehearsal can signal the conductor that an instrumental error was really an uncommon mistake and not something to be worth stopping to address). There have also been some horrendous conductor/CM-Leader stories that have all the hallmarks of sabotage written all over them.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

When asked for the most important part of his job, Daniel Strabawa, one of the 3 BPO First Concertmasters, said "To shake hands with the conductor before and after the music."


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

It can hinder the whole group if the conductor and any musician are not on at least speaking terms, but the concertmaster especially. If a guest conductor does not hit it off with the concertmaster you can expect he won't be invited back.


----------

